# What kind of algae is this??



## fishlady (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi Folks: I have started to get a black algae that is in "spots" and kind of looks like black tar. Anyone know what kind this is and what causes it? I have 190 watts on light on a 90 gallon tank and feed twice a week with flourish. Any ideas?? Thanks in advance-


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

A picture would help to identify it.

A detailed description of your water chemistry and lighting setup would help to pinpoint possible causes and give recommendations.


----------



## fishlady (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry, no digital camera here. 

90 gallon tank
Ph 6.8
Nitrate 5 ppm
Nitrite 0
Ammonia 0
I feed twice a week with Flourish liquid.

Lighting is 110w of power compact and 80 w double strip tube light. Total of 190W on 90 gallons.

The algae is small round spots and looks like liquid tar and does NOT come off when scrubbed. Is only on the plants, not on the glass or wood. And is mostly on the anubia nanas. I am trying to figure out how to remove it as I cannot get it off with a scrubber ...thanks for any help...


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

fishlady said:


> Sorry, no digital camera here.
> 
> 90 gallon tank
> Ph 6.8
> ...


Do you know your KH and phosphate levels..... Sonds kind of like BBA, but it is usually fuzzy in appearance

Jason


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Maybe this link will help to ID the type you have.
http://www.plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=9


----------



## fishlady (Jan 12, 2004)

By the picture I would have to say it looks most like brush algae but is NOT fuzzy looking. My phosphate level is 0.1. My Kh is 1 (I use a liquid to increase my gH to about 4) and I dose with stump remover to increase nitrate to 5. Is this algae due to too much or too little light or mostly nutrient related?? It is impossible to remove from the plants. The article said to remove the leaves and discard but I am trying to figure out what causes it as I cant remove all the leaves. :wink: Thanks for helping-


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I must admit that I have no experience with black tar looking algae.

Two things though... If you have a reliable PO4 test kit and it test 0.1 ppm, you might want to elevate those levels to 0.5 ppm. This could give your plants a nice boost and help overcome the algae. 

Second, I don't remember your CO2 setup. If you are not adding any, it will be the limiting factor for plant growth, and could be causing issues when having lots of light.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

It sounds a "lot" like the beginnings of a brush algae infestation.. sometimes if the ocnditions arent "quite" right for the algae it doesnt get fuzzy... you get these dark spots that stick like crazy to whatever tehy are touching.. eventually the spots can get fuzzy, but they start as these little dark spots.


----------



## fishlady (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for helping. Is it the Fleet Enema that adds phosphate and how much would I put into a 90 gallon with that low reading?? I am not familiar with C02 at all, am brand new to planted tanks and dont think I am ready for that. :wink: Am I better off with just the CF at 110w instead of using both lights??

Plants are:

swords
watersprite
hygro
crypts, water cabbage and a lotus bulb (thanks to Buck!!)
microsword
anubia nana

Thanks for helping!


----------



## fishlady (Jan 12, 2004)

Helloooo??


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Helloooo? Anybody working?

Regarding Fleet Enema, try the search botton, I can't recall right now. I think I read earlier today that 1.6 ml increases a 55gal tank by 0.1 ppm, but don't quote me.

110W over a 90 gallon tank isn't very much light. I would keep all the lights on, together with fertilizer dosing it will keep the plants growing fast, which helps battling any algae. Getting a handle on the phosphate might help too. But if the algae keeps spreading, I would look slooowly into CO2 solutions :mrgreen:


----------



## fishlady (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks alot!!


----------



## Capt. (Mar 11, 2004)

"For 75 gallon tank

Assume 66.2 gallons for the 75 gallon tank and that we need 1 ppm PO4

1ppm = (1 mg/liter) x (66.2 gals x 3.77) = 250 mg PO4 needed.

(250 mg)/(131.36 mg/ml) = 1.90 ml of enema to get 1 ppm PO4 in 66.2 gallons of water/

In general use .3 ml of enema per 10 gallons to get 1 ppm PO4."


From good site: http://users.ev1.net/~SPITUCH/Chemicals/chemicals.html#Phosphate from Fleet Enema


----------



## fishlady (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks so much. I must admit I am confused about adding phosphate. When I was reading and learning about live plants, I had always read that phosphate was a CAUSE of algae. Is there a delicate balance here?? Thanks for helping- By your calculations I want about 1 ml per 30 gallons, yes? I am not familiar with the metric system here so please bear with me... 

Also, so I add the fleet at every water change??


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Delicate balance, absolutely right. Plants need phosphate to build substance. Too much of it, and algae get an unfair advantage.

This is where test kits come in. You don't just dose at every water change. You measure the level, and add Fleet Enema only when necessary.

In my tanks, when the PO4 goes down to 0.1 ppm, I add 0.3 to 0.4 ppm to get it up to 0.5 ppm this can be twice a week, weekly, or biweekly.


----------



## fishlady (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for helping WP!


----------

